# The Glove in the Desert?



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

That's right Suns fans. The same man who brought us the great news about J.J. being shipped outta town is now clammoring about Gary Payton being brought in to replace J.J. and provide Nash with a backup. Writes Marc Stein:



> Finley is the obvious candidate to address the shooting void in Phoenix created by Johnson's imminent departure, but the Suns figure to rekindle their interest in Payton as well. Reason being: Johnson not only backed up Steve Nash but enabled Nash to play off the ball on occasion to take advantage of his deft shooting touch. Payton, like Johnson, could spell Nash or play alongside him, too, but the Suns don't have roster room for both Payton and Finley.


Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2121672&num=2

I'm glad my Nuggets are standing pat so far instead of ruining a good thing. But ya never know. Diaw could pan out. Thomas may not be too old. Raja Bell is an improvement over Q-Ball believe it or not. Who needs Nate Robinson w/ Payton around. The Suns still have the real J.J. Jim Jackson. Wild offseason for Western Conferance Regular season champs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we could afford both. But I'd rather Finley. Although we do need a back up PG depending on where we decide to use Barbosa.

But as for the break up thing, we traded Q so we could keep JJ. We were gonna match and I don't give a damn what anyone says. JJ just threw in the monkey wrench by wanting to leave. Otherwise it makes no sense on trading Q, now does it? 

As for Nate Robinson. He wasn't our pick. If we picked, we wouldnt have taken him. Isiah had us taking him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think we can get both Glove, and Finley. Just throw Barbosa somewhere. He sucks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Just throw Barbosa somewhere. He sucks.


:rofl: wow, for some reason when I read that. I just bursted out laughing. 


Trade him the Lakers for something.  . He was too frenetic in the playoffs.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> :rofl: wow, for some reason when I read that. I just bursted out laughing.
> 
> 
> Trade him the Lakers for something.  . He was too frenetic in the playoffs.


He could be packaged with our TE for something. We'll see.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

How would we acquire finley or payton coz we cant use the TE of free agents? Finley isnt a free agent so can we use it on him, wats the go with how it all works?


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> How would we acquire finley or payton coz we cant use the TE of free agents? Finley isnt a free agent so can we use it on him, wats the go with how it all works?


Finley may become a Free Agent under the new amnesty clause rule, stating a team may waive a player (one player) for salary cap purposes (hell, any purposes) before August 15th. Dallas will save $51 million (seeing as how they are over the cap, they get rid of his luxury tax amount) and he would become a Free Agent

Would Payton settle for the minimum? If so, you have half the MLE (or whatever is left from Bell's contract) to spend on Finley and would he come here when he can probably get a better offer from Denver. This is all assuming that Payton will sign for the minimum (assuming he will)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Forget Finley lets go after Payton. He is a good player. Finley is going to the Knicks too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Forget Finley lets go after Payton. He is a good player. Finley is going to the Knicks too.


I HIGHLY doubt, Knicks trade for another guard. If anything Finley would get traded and ask for a buy out so he can go to a contender. He wouldn't want to be stuck on that team.

Maybe we should give Barbosa more of a chance even with the comments I made yesterday, If we gave him more time who knows? But Payton would be good incase. I wonder if we could get both. Makes us a lot deeper than last yr.

I would want Finley cuz it will help with Bell and Jackson the 3's we're gonna miss between Q and JJ. BUT, I can guarantee that they will shoot a higher % than Q's 35.8% last yr.

http://aol.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson/?nav=page



Aside for this, does this mean Jackson moves into the starting line up with Bell off the bench?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I think that Payton will demand the rest of PHX's MLE. Remember he is a money first player.
Still I do not believe that the Suns need Finley as much as they will need a backup PG like Payton come playoff time.

Raja Bell is a major upgrade from Q. From shooting %, defensive nastiness and a team concept player.
The Suns still have the Big 3 intact and the combo of Nash/Marion and Nash/ Amare led the league in points this past year. Bell shoots a higher percentage than Q and Jackson/Padgett/McCarty (if he's still there) will live on the perimeter.

Nash / Payton
Bell / Jackson / Barbosa
Marion / McCarty
Thomas / Padgett
Amare / ?
This unit is versitle and now tough as well. Bell provides that under the skin get you outta your game D that Bruce Bowen gives S.A., but Bell can shoot and create unlike Bowen.
The Suns may have lost J.J. ( a rising star), but he'll be soon forgotten. Marion is vastly underrated and will carry this team to a 1st or 2nd seed out West. Plus with the two picks the Sun dynasty will not implode and Nash's replacement will be drafted and groomed nicely.

*Title hopes still alive!* :cheers: 

Am I forgetting any players?

Nash / Payton
Bell / Jackson / Barbosa
Marion / Diaw
Thomas / Padgett
Amare / ??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mccarty is gone. And Jackson MAY start over Bell not sure.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Mccarty is gone. And Jackson MAY start over Bell not sure.


The Bell / Jackson starting job is fairly inconsequencial b/c both guys are used to both roles.

But Diaw might have the chance to really develop in PHX!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I think that Payton will demand the rest of PHX's MLE. Remember he is a money first player.
> Still I do not believe that the Suns need Finley as much as they will need a backup PG like Payton come playoff time.
> 
> Raja Bell is a major upgrade from Q. From shooting %, defensive nastiness and a team concept player.
> ...


Horrible post! PAT BURKE! YOU FORGOT PAT BURKE! How the heck could you make a lineup without...wait, who the hell is Pat Burke anyways?

Just kidding, he's the big slow bald stiff Irish dude that will keep Voskuhl's bench seat warm. No really, nice post man. You pretty much got it right. As of right now it is:

Nash/Barbosa
Bell/Jackson/Thompson
Marion/Diaw
Thomas/Padgett/Tischer
Amare/Burke

Needs: Backup point guard who can run a high powered offense, big man to backup Amare, three point shooter at SG/SF.
Known Prospects: Finley, Payton, Hunter


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

Phoenix can only offer Steven Hunter $1.7 million, so I don't think he's coming back. All signs pointing towards him being a Maverick (possibly a Hawk or a Net)


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I thinks it would really soften the blow if Hunter comes back, with Amare, Hunter and KT primarily rotating the 4 and 5 spots... Thats tough. Shot blocking and rebounding.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Kruser said:


> Phoenix can only offer Steven Hunter $1.7 million, so I don't think he's coming back. All signs pointing towards him being a Maverick (possibly a Hawk or a Net)


Why can they only offer him that? Why not 2.5 of 3 years like he wants. By losing Joe they should have cleared some major money for this year.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is how I see Us getting GP......

Remember one VERY important thing now... The suns still have their 1.9 TE from Voskul, all the suns have to do is contact Bosten, agree to send the Bobcats conditional 2nd rounder to the Celtics for a sign and trade of payton... He then gets about 2 million a year, and we could sign him for three years or so...

Then take the LLE, and resign Hunter, making sure he knows how important he is to the Phoenix suns and now that JJ is gone, We need him more than ever!

Then with the 4.9 million TE, (even though it will prolly be more), and use it during the season, to aquire one final piece to their championship run......That could be HUGE, because if the suns had had this TE this year, its very concieveable that they could have landed Vince Carter (for example)


Finley would be nice but at this point and time I want Payton more... Why does payton do it, Because he gets to play the style he loves, play with the MVP, a young rising Superstar, and a team goal of winning an NBA Championship, Why WOULDN'T he want to come here?


----------

